# 6d vs 5d mark iii



## fair tomorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

So I was set on my decision to get the 6D untI'll recently, I had a chance to use a 5d mark iii for a week and I swear I fell in love. But I do think the camera is a bit heavy. So im wondering should I get the 6d with 24-105 and a 50 1.4. Or just a 5d mark iii with 24-105?


----------



## meywd (Jul 30, 2015)

what kind of love that is forgotten with as shallow a thing as weight


----------



## fair tomorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

The 5d mark iii just fit perfect in my hand, and the joystick and AF points are marvelous. I'm coming from a 60D.. so I'm sure 6D feels like 60D but I could be wrong. It's etheir 3k for 5d & 24-105. Or 2400 for 6d with 24-105, and the 50mm 1.4. So hard to decide


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2015)

The trouble with getting a 6D is that you will always second guess that decision and wonder if you should have gotten the 5D MkIII. The 5D MkIII is a wonderful all round camera and I suspect even when the MkIV comes around, and the MkV after that, the MkIII will still be making amazing images, not that the 6D can't, but that MkIII is an extremely capable and well balanced all rounder.


----------



## fair tomorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> The trouble with getting a 6D is that you will always second guess that decision and wonder if you should have gotten the 5D MkIII. The 5D MkIII is a wonderful all round camera and I suspect even when the MkIV comes around, and the MkV after that, the MkIII will still be making amazing images, not that the 6D can't, but that MkIII is an extremely capable and well balanced all rounder.



It's exactly how I feel plus I'm probably going to have this camera for awhile. It's ether more glass or better body. I wonder if the price will drop soon on the 5d mark iii since the iv is comin?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2015)

The weight is actually a good thing, and easy to get used to. The extra mass helps stabilize a longer lens, even a 24-105mm L has some heavy glass in it.

I can't say anything bad about a 6D. It is a excellent camera for the price. Don't pay full price for either, go to Canon Price Watch and look for their street price. Also note that Adorama and B&H occasionally run a special deal where you buy the camera and get a printer free along with a big rebate that Canon gives for buying a combo. The rebate can reduce the price by $800, and you can sell the printer if you don't need it.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/prices/

currently 2699 for the 5D3 + lens kit The lens runs $612, so its 2199 for the camera.

currently 1799 for the 6D + lens kit with a $612 lens, its about 1199 for the camera.

So is the 5D MK III worth $ more to you? That $1000 would upgrade you from a 24-105mmL to a 24-70mm MK II, and that's a big upgrade. Or add a 16-35mm f/4.

I have the 5D MK III and its wonderful, but I'd be happy with a 6D.


----------



## K (Jul 30, 2015)

fair tomorrow said:


> So I was set on my decision to get the 6D untI'll recently, I had a chance to use a 5d mark iii for a week and I swear I fell in love. But I do think the camera is a bit heavy. So im wondering should I get the 6d with 24-105 and a 50 1.4. Or just a 5d mark iii with 24-105?




I own and use both. It will come down to how much you use it and for what.

Here's my opinion -


AF -

If you are a focus and recomposer and use a single center point most of the time - the 6D is plenty fine and very good with that center point. If you do a lot of shallow depth of field photography, you'll want the 5D3 since you can select a different cross type point. Also, if you shoot ANY sports or anything that moves, the 5D3 is the choice. The 6D sucks at any kind of action photography by today's standards. Using the 6D at a sporting event is like going back 10+ years. A retro experience indeed.


Data Security -

If whatever you shoot is critical to saving the photos, the choice is only the 5D3. You can shoot to both cards and guarantee photos will not be lost in the unfortunate event of a card failure. This is a make or break feature. If your photos must be safe, get the 5D3 and ignore all the rest. Canon knows this, which is why they won't offer it on the 6D or lower cameras leading to debates about professionalism.


Size / Grip - 

The 5D3 has a bigger, wider grip. If you are going to be holding this camera for more than 1 hour, at least with my hands, the 5D3 is far, far superior. The 6D is a little scrunched up and tight in layout to be more compact for "enthusiasts" wanting to travel.

To comfortably work the controls on the 6D, my fingers have to pull back a little. In other words, with the 5D3, the position of the controls are closer to the natural extension of my fingers which leads to more comfort for long shooting sessions. The more your hand goes into a "claw" type position, the worse.

Trust me on this, if you shoot hours and have to hold it for hours - one camera will tire your hand out faster than the other. The 5D3 will be much more comfortable over the session. And that's also considering that it weighs more. The greater weight does not tire the hands nearly as much as the smaller size of the 6D which makes your grip different. It is grip size and shape that leads to fatigue.

By the way, my hands are average in size for a male. On the other hand, my wife LOVES the 6D and wants no other. It's the perfect grip for a lady's hand.

On another note, this is probably the biggest reason I'm in the Canon system and not Nikon. Nikon's grip is bizarre and uncomfortable. I have no idea who it is designed for, but its not humans.


As far as weight and size - I never understood the appeal of the 6D being smaller and lighter for travel. It is smaller and lighter, but not to the point of making any kind of meaningful difference for travel. It makes no sense to me at all. It's a FF DSLR, by that right alone - it is larger than most cameras for travel. Secondly, you're going to want to slap on some nice glass to this thing to take advantage of that FF sensor. Good glass is not small, nor light. In the end, you still have a bulky, heavy camera for travel. Yeah, you save a few ounces, but at the cost of several more important aspects. Real travel cameras are light and small so they always go with you where you go. If you put some smaller, inferior glass on there - you might as well have used a point and shoot.



Viewfinder -

Few people talk about this, but it is important. If you shoot for hours - you will certainly want the 5D3. It has a 100% viewfinder. The view is larger, *brighter* and the eye piece is better. This improves the experience and decreases fatigue. The 6D is amateurish with the viewfinder and not pleasant to use for hours. Bigger viewfinder is important. It's value dramatically increases as one uses the camera for extended periods of time. If you shoot a little here and there, the 6D is fine. But if you have to have it planted on your face a lot, the 5D3 is quite a bit better.


*Stuff that doesn't matter, but worth mentioning ----


Image Quality -


Practically speaking, identical. However, if you pixel peep - the 5D3 has a barely noticeable edge on resolution, the 6D has an edge on lower noise. Again, barely noticeable even at 1:1. Of all the factors, consider this the LEAST. Seriously, almost meaningless. You have to look very hard to find a difference, and sometimes you can't even after trying.



Controls / Buttons -

I like the button layout on the 6D better. If you are a chimper the 6D is the champion with the playback and zoom button on the right side of the screen to be used with your right hand. The DOF preview button is better on the 5D3. The MF button is extra on the 5D3, missing on the 6D, but this is NOT a deal breaker. Not having the joystick on the 6D is no big deal, because the 6D doesn't have many AF points to switch to. The 6D has the directional pad which is just fine. The top buttons on the 5D3 are dual purpose, but I find this useless. The single purpose buttons of the 6D is plenty and the most relevant, commonly used and needed functions are on the 6D already.

The 6D's screen brightness does not automatically adjust. This is a downside. However, it isn't too bad if you only rely on the histogram which is what you should be using anyway.





In summary, to me the most important things are:

*Grip size, viewfinder, dual card slots*...then perhaps the AF as a 4th, but that depends on the type of photography you do.


These are what I consider to be truly "pro" type aspects. Because these effect me, the photographer, more than all the others combined. All the other stuff is tech-geek mumbo jumbo. 


Image quality? Irrelevant. Either can print larger than you probably ever will.
Little menu bells and whistles? Irrelevant
One extra button here or there? Irrelevant

These things won't make or break.


All comes down to how much will time will you use it in a session, and how important are the images. If the answer is a a lot of time, and very important - 5D3.


----------



## mangobutter (Jul 30, 2015)

I own a 6D. I'm always amazed by the size and weight. Feels great to bring around. I have no problems with it and I love its quieter shutter (than the 5D3) and slightly better noise performance. 10,000 ISO pictues are absolutely outstanding. Get the 5D3 if you have an extra $1,000 to easily spare and if you plan to keep it a really really long time. It will be a bit more durable and hardy than the 6D. However I have taken my 6D out in the rain before all day and not a hiccup.


----------



## tayassu (Aug 1, 2015)

Go for the 5DIII.
If you fell in love and you can afford it, buy it or you will always doubt your decision.


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 1, 2015)

A counterpoint for 6d:

Durability vs. cost.
In the unlikely event you managed to break your 6d in that rare accident falling in the narrow band on the disaster spectrum scale where the 5d3 would have made it through ok and would not have also been broken, there is the price. If that carefully measured accident occurs, you can almost buy another 6d to replace the 1st one with the savings between the 6d and the 5d3. If you drop either in a lake you are better off if it was the 6d because it will be dead either way.

Low light focus and low light high ISO IQ.
Both are better on 6d.

Are you REALLY a serious sports shooter?
I have shot thousands of images of my kids playing sports on 6d, and I really don't know how many more keepers I would have gotten with 5d3, since my in-focus rate is like 85% really. And then since I make $0.00 on my pictures, what is the cash value return on investment if I upgrade and pull in an additional 5% in-focus and hit 90%?

5d4. 6d2.
Rather than buy in near the end of the 5d3's life cycle, I plan to wait until 5d4 comes out, and to go to a 2-body setup keeping the 6d for the short prime. I will either buy the 4 if it is a major step up (red AF points plus 1 stop of high ISO IQ would do it actually), or if it is not a big step up then I can pick up a 5d3 even cheaper than now. Or maybe a 6d2.

Glass is more important than body.
If as you state, you really will have a bright prime if you go 6d, but you will only buy the f/4 kit lens if you go 5d3, that is unfortunate. You will see a difference in your photography from that difference in glass a lot more than you could possibly detect in the difference between bodies. 

This is how I see it from he enthusiast's viewpoint. A pro's view will certainly be way different.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 3, 2015)

meywd said:


> what kind of love that is forgotten with as shallow a thing as weight



Agreed. I'd have to quote a country song on that one: "Keep your raving beauty. Give me old heavy duty." 5D MKIII all the way. ;D


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 10, 2015)

fair tomorrow said:


> So I was set on my decision to get the 6D untI'll recently, I had a chance to use a 5d mark iii for a week and I swear I fell in love. But I do think the camera is a bit heavy. So im wondering should I get the 6d with 24-105 and a 50 1.4. Or just a 5d mark iii with 24-105?



My money recently went to a 6D - also having shot thousands of shots with the 5DIII I can only say; zero regrets. The reasons for getting a 5DIII are very limited. 

I take lots and lots of actions shots. Up to 10.000+ in a week. There are situations where the 5DIII is superior, but sometimes the 6D does better and sometimes even a lot better.

In good light I see no difference in my keeper rates between the two even using the outer points. 

In _very low light_ the 6D center point is clearly better (as in you get focus with the 6D and not with the 5DIII). Its in fact amazing. If you can restrict yourself to the center point in moderately to very low light the 6D is the camera to get.

If you move away from the center on both cameras but still stay with a cross type point on the 5DIII it will perform markedly better for action shots in _moderately low to very low light_ (as in you get focus with the 5DIII and not with the 6D). 

You have more points with the 5DIII - but no better coverage. Meanwhile focus point customization is better on the 6D - an nice feature for me as I turn/twist my camera a lot to capture my action.

6D is _not _an action body. I only got it as temporary bridge camera. But the 5DIII is showing its age and is simply just not that much better. Fps is too slow on the 5DIII to make any difference compared to the 6D and it does not drive the AF faster.

Spend your extra money on a great lens. Already with the 50mm f/1.4 and the 6D you can take countless pictures 5DIII + zoom alone will not allow. Having a fast prime can _transform _your pictures and extend your shooting time with _hours every day_. That's more and better pictures on the spot. Look at the 50mm flickr pool and compare with the 24-105mm zoom pool. In fact, since the price difference is 1.000$+ you could even get a marco on top or a fish eye and expand your photography even further.

Getting a 5DIII over a 6D will yield marginal gains if any and may even include a couple of compromises - unless you need a specific 5DIII advantage. However, if you did you would not be asking your question in the first place.


----------



## theunreal (Aug 10, 2015)

If you got the cash, go for the mark III. It will last longer and has a good market.
If you like low sizes camers, and don't want to pay extra money for features you may not use (depends on your needs), go for the canon 6D


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 10, 2015)

I owned 6d for about two years. No regrets. It's a nice introduction to the world of full frame. I have hundreds of memorable moments captured with the 6d. 

Now I have 5d. It is beefier. Fits better in the hand. I absolutely love the joystick. Changing focus point on 6d could be a pain, at least for me. I made do with the center point focus and recompose technique alright when using the 6d, but there is a problem with that. Your subject must be absolutely still or you have to center focus again and recompose. Try taking pictures of a toddler and you'll know it doesn't work! Or It's fine if you have slow lens and stop down. But if you use fast lens the outer points of the 5d are really really necessary when shooting wide open. The extra frame rate is very noticeable. To capture changing facial expressions a faster camera really helps. 


If you plan on keeping a camera for at least 2-3 yrs I think 5d is a better choice despite being more expensive. 6d is ok as a secondary camera or you mainly shoot landscape. You will soon find that the af system falls short. When I had 6d I hated to admit it. I guess my needs have changed since then.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 10, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> 1) Changing focus point on 6d could be a pain, at least for me.
> 
> 2) The extra frame rate is very noticeable. To capture changing facial expressions a faster camera really helps.



1) This is a valid point I forgot to mention. However, you can work around this on the 6D but you need more discipline (I learned to use the AF select button and wheel combo without looking - this may not work for everyone).

2) You cannot be serious? Facial expressions @ >4.5 per sec.<6 per sec.?


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 10, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Changing focus point on 6d could be a pain, at least for me.
> ...



Why are you surprised? Capturing emotions is in some way similar to capturing actions. When that fleeting moment is gone, it's gone.


----------



## Pepsidewd (Dec 14, 2016)

Bonjour!

I currently have a 7D with a bunch of lenses (50mm 1.4 Sigma ART, Canon 24-70 2.8 ... ). I shoot mostly outdoor portraits, landscape... 

I recently purchased two full frame bundles from Best Buy here in Canada on Black Friday, with the intention of selling the 2 lens and one of the two bodies. All prices are in Canadian and included taxes The exchange rate is a real killer for us Canadians when buying DSLR.

1 USD = 1.33 CAD

*- 5D MARK III + EF 24-105L IS Kit : * Reg price $3,600 CDN I paid $2,688 sold lens for $850... 
*Balance: $1,838 CAD = $1,386.81 USD Net cost for the body*




*- 6d + EF 24-105L IS Kit:* Reg Price $2,500 CDN I paid $1,596 sold lens for $850...
*Balance: $746 CAD = $562.80 USD Net cost for the body*


If I *sell the 5D Mark III* at a fair price here in Canada... *so my cost for the 6D would net out to $64 USD*
If I *sell the 6D* at a fair price here in Canada... *so my cost for the 5D Mark III body would net out to $742 USD*

So after reading all the reviews and comparing the two bodies, both have advantages. Now when you factor in what I will pay it makes it even more complicated. I am curious to hear your thoughts, what would you do today in December 2016? A 6D for $64 USD or 5D Mark III body for $742 USD?


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 14, 2016)

I would keep the 5DIII because of the wider spread of focus point - after having the 7D and 7D2 over the last 6 years I am finding it hard to go back to focus-recompose needed for the 6D. And the 5D3 is also a more versatile body. 

Whether that is worth $742 to you is a different question. 
You may also find yourself selling the 7D as well because the 5D3 has much better ISO noise (the 7D2 was not a lot of difference in a lot of circumstances).


----------



## Pepsidewd (Dec 14, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I would keep the 5DIII because of the wider spread of focus point - after having the 7D and 7D2 over the last 6 years I am finding it hard to go back to focus-recompose needed for the 6D. And the 5D3 is also a more versatile body.
> 
> Whether that is worth $742 to you is a different question.
> You may also find yourself selling the 7D as well because the 5D3 has much better ISO noise (the 7D2 was not a lot of difference in a lot of circumstances).



I really like the feel of the 5D and that's what making me hesitate. Getting the 5D Mark III for the price of a Rebel is pretty sweet but getting the 6D almost for free!!! how can I not simply just go with the 6D and be happy? lol this should not be so hard. As for my 7D, the plan was to sell it, but my 13 year old daughter joined the photo club at her school and keeps asking me for a new DSLR or to give her my 7D. So I can't really sell the 7D without feeling really guilty lol


----------



## YellowJersey (Dec 15, 2016)

There can be a bit of discrepancy between what "feels" right and what is objectively the best tool to suit your needs. Personally, I think if you're torn between two very capable cameras, like the 6D and 5D mkIII, then go with what feels right. The 5D mkIII is an excellent camera; I've been shooting with since it first came out. I think if you don't go with what feels right, you might have that lingering regret of what might have been. The 6D's sensor gives you a bit of an edge in most areas, save for a bit less resolution, but if you fell in love with the 5D mkIII, then I'd say that makes your decision right there. I'd say sensor wise they're so close that it shouldn't be the deciding factor. 

I think in this situation, it's less about "what is this camera optimised for" (aka, who is this camera for?) and more about "what I do I want out of a camera?" There are people who shoot landscapes with 1D series cameras even though that's not what the camera is "meant" for and they love it and don't want something that's better optimised for that kind of shooting. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Maiaibing (Dec 15, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> Why are you surprised? Capturing emotions is in some way similar to capturing actions. When that fleeting moment is gone, it's gone.


Not surprised. Simply do not believe you will have more facial expression in the box with a 5DIII compared to a 6D. 4.5 fps will capture everything 6 fps will capture.


----------

